# Hey, new guy here. Question about trying to get abs?



## cld423 (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm sure you guys get these questions all the time. But what should i do to get abs, and how long will it take? I'm not in awful shape by any means, just not in great shape.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 4, 2014)

Id suggest you worry more about adding muscle mass to your frame than abs but that's just me. Good luck and welcome to UGB


----------



## RJ (Apr 4, 2014)

heavy squats, deadlifts and bench press.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 4, 2014)

I smell Troll...


----------



## DF (Apr 4, 2014)

What are you doing as far as exercise right now?


----------



## shenky (Apr 4, 2014)

I bet if you were bigger everywhere else, you'd be less concerned with ab definition.


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 4, 2014)

The exact time it will take i dont think i know, but i heard the exact number is 183 sit ups. Try that .....u might get abs then. Dont delay and start today.


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 4, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> I smell Troll...



Ok I haven't been on the boards long. What does this mean, troll?


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 4, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> Ok I haven't been on the boards long. What does this mean, troll?



It means Jada.


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 5, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> It means Jada.


Seriously. What does this I smell a troll mean.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 5, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> Seriously. What does this I smell a troll mean.



http://curezone.com/forums/troll.asp


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 5, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> Seriously. What does this I smell a troll mean.



it means a guy with no life goes on a board like this to piss people off..not saying thats what op is doing..but that is what a troll is..op get some muscles first


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 5, 2014)

Seeker said:


> http://curezone.com/forums/troll.asp



Damn,...I had no idea.


----------



## Achilles (Apr 5, 2014)

Me neither. Learn something new everyday


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 5, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> Damn,...I had no idea.


Jaxny, you'll notice it more now, we get some here from time to time.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Apr 5, 2014)

Dinner rolls


----------



## cld423 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hey guys! This pic was from about a year ago, ive been working out pretty much everything since then, besides my abs. My arms and my chest have gotten bigger, and my back has gained a lot of mass. I don't know exactly how much muscle i've gained, but in the past year i've gained 20 pounds, and it doesn't look like i've gained any fat. I've started this ab workout (in addition to my usual routine) where you do 30 leg lifts, 20 toe touches (laying down with legs in the air, touch your toes), and plank for 30 seconds. I've also added russian twists to that ab workout, and i do 3 sets of everything. Hopefully i see some difference soon, i certainly feel it!


----------



## cld423 (Apr 15, 2014)

as far as my current exercises i do : Incline press, lat pull down, seated row, concentration curls for bicep, tricep extensions, sometimes i do pushups, i do the ab workout i mentioned in the last comment, dips with some weighted assistance or whatever (dips with the thing that helps you if you're not strong enough to do it), pull ups sometimes, and some machine where you push the weight away from you with your legs (dont know what it's called). From what i've been hearing, people say squats will help me a lot?


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 15, 2014)

I'd like to see a current pic of you to see if you really put some meat  on in the pasts year. Because based on that pic abs should be your last concern. 
But as far as ab exercises just about anything as long as you feel the burn in your abs. Make sure you do not use your hipflexers.  That's the muscle that runs down your upper thigh. Its a common mistake.  Google it read up on it.


----------



## Ironcrusher (Apr 15, 2014)

Hit the gym and go eat a cheeseburger. Worry bout the abs later.jk
Try to squeeze core with every workout you do. This will get them burning. On ab day I do alot of leg lifts to work lower abs. Feel the burn.


----------



## cld423 (Apr 16, 2014)

I don't really have any way to take pics as of now :/ phone is busted. But i would say ive gain maybe 5 or 10% size in my arms, not much at all. like 15% in my back, like 15% in my chest. my traps are probably like %10 bigger.


----------

